# Clutch Fan info on '04 GMC 2500HD



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I knot this issue has been posted about before, but no one has come up with the actual TSB # for this. Basically I have a 2004 GMC Sierra 2500HD (6.0 liter Reg cab long box truck SLT). Second time I had the plow on the truck the temperature went to 230 degrees. As I understand it GM has a replacement clutch fan. I am bringing the truck in on Thursday, and if I could have as much information as possible to give the dealer so I do not have to deal with "we do not see anything wrong", or "we do not have that TSB". ANYONE who has information on this please post it here or PM it to me.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Same truck. I am also very curious about this.

What was your build date?

I'm concerned that the replacement fan will be on in the summer WAY too much though.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I don't know what my build date is ...I will check it when I go home from work, and post it up here. The temperature on mine has been rock solid until last night(just below the 210 line)... short trip w/plow on and boom high temperature. Previous time out with plow (some plowing, but not a lot) temp went just above 210 line(needle edge was just touching the 210 line), but I defiantly heard the fan roar when the clutch engages, but this time no change in the fan noise with the MUCH higher temperatures.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Frozen001 said:


> I don't know what my build date is ...I will check it when I go home from work, and post it up here. The temperature on mine has been rock solid until last night(just below the 210 line)... short trip w/plow on and boom high temperature. Previous time out with plow (some plowing, but not a lot) temp went just above 210 line(needle edge was just touching the 210 line), but I defiantly heard the fan roar when the clutch engages, but this time no change in the fan noise with the MUCH higher temperatures.


You may just actually have a bad cluth fan unit since you said that it seemed to work before.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Well I did some more driving around with the plow on to see if I can debug the problem some more here is what I found out.

1) Driving with the plow low and angled helped, but did not solve the problem
2) While driving it did not appear that the clutch fan was engaging.
3) If I stopped the truck the fan would engage, and the truck would cool down

By these observations I can say that it appears that the clutch fan is engaging, just not when the truck is moving. This leads me to believe that there is enough air flow through the radiator to keep the clutch fan from engaging, but not cool the truck down. The seems like it is just a problem with the temperature setting of the fan needs to be set correctly.


----------



## intlco (Nov 15, 2004)

The dealer here says the truck needs to be moving at least 35mph for the clutch fan to engage.
My 2004 truck temp goes up to bout 230 with the blade on driving on the interstate. The dealer said it's okay and not to worry, they engines run better at hotter temps.

It's too bad they stopped putting the electric fans in the grill. I think they worked good.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

intlco said:


> The dealer here says the truck needs to be moving at least 35mph for the clutch fan to engage.
> My 2004 truck temp goes up to bout 230 with the blade on driving on the interstate. The dealer said it's okay and not to worry, they engines run better at hotter temps.
> 
> It's too bad they stopped putting the electric fans in the grill. I think they worked good.


230 is way to hot in my opinion. The plow-prep package is suppose to have "HD cooling" then the engine should never get above normal operating temperature. 230 to me is way over the normal operating temperature. Also if this is true then why to many people on the site say there GMC/Chevy runs at or below 210????


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

*I found some more information*

I was given this information on a GM Truck forum:



> Engine Overheating (Replace Fan Blade Clutch Assembly) #04-06-02-006 - (Jul 27, 2004)
> Engine Overheating (Replace Fan Blade Clutch Assembly)
> 2002-2004 Chevrolet Silverado 4WD 2500 Series
> 
> ...


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Frozen,

We would have the GT5 (4.10's)

Where exactly is this P/N on the clutch?


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Part Number: 15710101
Description: Clutch Asm, Fan Blade
Usage: 4WD 2500 and LQ4/GT5/VYU



Part Number: 22149877
Description: Clutch Asm, Fan Blade
Usage: 4WD 2500 and LQ4/GT4/VYU


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I saw those two numbers, I just trying to determine a way to find out what OUR trucks have from the factory.


----------



## rarbs (May 5, 2005)

*Gmc - 2500 Hd*

My truck(GMC 2500 HD 4x4 - 2005) is experiencing the same problem - I just purchased truck in May of 2005. Just went out yesterday to plow for the first time and my truck overheated. display read "coolant hot and engine overheated" - I let it cool down for about 30 min. and then it worked ok. I have an appt. tomorrow @ the dealership. I guess i should bought a ford!I'll mention to the dealer about the fan replacement. Anyone else have this same problem and did you get your problem resolved?


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

*been there done that*

had mine done 3 years ago.i can not beleive they still havent taken care of this in the factory some 3-4 years later,maybe i can beleive it.it is a very well known problem.print what is posted above and show it to the service rep.if they still play dumb tell them you want to talk to the area rep. its sad you pay all the money for the truck and have plow prep and they cant build it right.if the area rep is dumb to it too call customer care.it will get fixed but unfortunately you have to deal with people that dont read the tsb`s updates,etc.and yes 230 is way too hot,not good for the motor and the tranny will also over heat,thats where id worry about 230 degrees.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Same problem. Used 2003 I bought with no warranty left. GM's solution-sell me a new one. I even called the 1-800 phone number at GM and they acknowledged the problem but said too bad. They said it should have been replaced under warranty. I didn't own it then, and the previous owner would not have had any problems unless he had a plow on it. Why buy a truck with plow prep, 4.10's,4x4 and all the goodies to work if you have to modify it after you buy it? Should have kept the old Superdookie that was giving me problems. At least I already had most of the bugs worked out of it. Now I have a 2 year old GM with 40k miles that has cost me $2500 in repairs so far. Now I get to go out and buy an electric fan and work on this turd again.


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

Been there done that last year...The factory was putting in the wrong fan clutch at the factory...I can't believe they have not corrected the problem yet.
I had mine done and it took care of the problem. Truck runs perfect. Also the fan clutch is really not noticed in the summer, except that I did notice the AC being a lot colder.....


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I know this is going to sound like an excuse, but looks at it this way... your an assembly line worker, you place the same parts on day in and day out...The snow plow prep is suppose to get a different clutch fan... but wait they look exactly the same so since people are creatures of habit guess what... the wrong fan will get put on occationally...

Having said that you would think GM would have put some sort of procedure in place to correct such a blatant problem... even some thing simple like painting the snow plow prep clutches....


----------



## CrazyCooter (Jan 29, 2005)

Any dealer worth his salt that ou're taking the truck to has alread heard about this problem at least three times this week. If under warrant, it will be replaced free of charge. It's not getting enough ariflow with the plow on the trigger the sensor, but the new fan will fix that.

That is, unless you're like me, and the dealer puts on the same exact fan when they replace it, and you have to go back and have them re-replace it.

-K


Frozen001 said:


> I know this is going to sound like an excuse, but looks at it this way... your an assembly line worker, you place the same parts on day in and day out...The snow plow prep is suppose to get a different clutch fan... but wait they look exactly the same so since people are creatures of habit guess what... the wrong fan will get put on occationally...
> 
> Having said that you would think GM would have put some sort of procedure in place to correct such a blatant problem... even some thing simple like painting the snow plow prep clutches....


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Maybe I missed it but what is the TSB# for this issue? I plan on going to the dealer this week as I have the same problem too.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Check message # 8 in this thread 

Lou


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

*1/2 ton fan clutches*

is this just the 3/4 ton or are the 1/2 tons with plow prep
victoms to..


----------



## ght1098 (Jan 31, 2005)

> is this just the 3/4 ton or are the 1/2 tons with plow prep
> victoms to..


Yes they are, went to the dealer today to inquire about my 1/2 ton w/o the plow prep, he printed off a document I.D. 1614926 dated Feb 24, 2005 that lists the 1/2 tons with the plow prep as having overheating problems. Go see your dealer, they should be more than happy to help you out.


----------



## gino (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi Frozen,
I had this same exact issue with my 05 2500HD. It is now fixed!!! I took my plow out this summer on an 80 Degree day and the temp never got above 210, even on the highway, with the blade at any angle. My dealer put the new clutch fan in and it has been great. I am going to IM you the phone number of the dealer and service writer who took care of it for me so you can get the info you need.
g


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Gino,

Thanks, but I had this fixed last year... I think someone revived it for other users...


----------



## gino (Jul 30, 2005)

Frozen001 said:


> Gino,
> 
> Thanks, but I had this fixed last year... I think someone revived it for other users...


 hehe. Yea, because you helped me. i thought something wierd was going on.


----------



## CrazyCooter (Jan 29, 2005)

Problem goes for the 1500, 2500, and 3500. I don't know if they have it fixed for the '06 model -- I hope so, cuz I'm lookin at one. I'm on my third fan now, they replaced the original, and then replaced that -- installed the wrong one first time (duh). Oddly enough, with the 2nd fan, I only had problems at 30mph, no problems with the highway (50-70mph). Hope this new one takes care of the problemo.



gino said:


> Hi Frozen,
> I had this same exact issue with my 05 2500HD. It is now fixed!!! I took my plow out this summer on an 80 Degree day and the temp never got above 210, even on the highway, with the blade at any angle. My dealer put the new clutch fan in and it has been great. I am going to IM you the phone number of the dealer and service writer who took care of it for me so you can get the info you need.
> g


----------



## Henry0016 (Jun 6, 2005)

Does anyone have an idea on the cost to make the change

Thank You


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I never run highway speeds with the plow on and salt in the bed. Plowing is not a problem. . . . yet. When i notice it I am usually going 30-40 across town, and have found if I angle all the way and crank the heater up, the guage starts to drop. Not a solution to the problem, but works until I can properly repair it when the snow slows down. Hope this helps anyone with the same problems until they properly repair theirs.


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*the real deal from GM*

Ok guys I had the same prob on my 03 3500 4x4, I called gm and told them that I heard there was a TSB on the issue, GM said that a TSB is not a recall but only a service bullitin for the techs at the dealer ship. If your vehicle is out of warranty forget it. I battled with GM for 2 weeks on my issue. First they said bring it in to the dealership so they can verify the problem, so I did and it cost 110 dollars for a tech to tell me the fan clutch was bad. So I called GM customer service back and they verified thru the dealership what the diagonosis was. The rep told me they would not cover it..i was pissed, im out 110 bucks for a tech to tell me what I already new. My truck has 41,000 miles on it. I went to my mechanic here in town and he ordered the part it was 102.50 and 1.5 hrs labor cost me 298.00 not to mention my 110 dollar donation to the checy garage. Change your clutch, it solved my prob. I run about 220, compared to 280 and the temp light comming on. And just for kicks my AC bearing went out in my compressor...GM wont fix it....Im buying a ford next time.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm having the same issue with my 04 1500.
I dont have the plow package, but I do have the towing package.
I wonder if they'll cover it under warranty.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Lawns & More said:


> I'm having the same issue with my 04 1500.
> I dont have the plow package, but I do have the towing package.
> I wonder if they'll cover it under warranty.


As long as your under your 3/36 you should be OK. Mine will be out (by time) in March.

I only have 12K miles on it. Fan still works good.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

traviswalker007 said:


> Ok guys I had the same prob on my 03 3500 4x4, I called gm and told them that I heard there was a TSB on the issue, GM said that a TSB is not a recall but only a service bullitin for the techs at the dealer ship. If your vehicle is out of warranty forget it. I battled with GM for 2 weeks on my issue. First they said bring it in to the dealership so they can verify the problem, so I did and it cost 110 dollars for a tech to tell me the fan clutch was bad. So I called GM customer service back and they verified thru the dealership what the diagonosis was. The rep told me they would not cover it..i was pissed, im out 110 bucks for a tech to tell me what I already new. My truck has 41,000 miles on it. I went to my mechanic here in town and he ordered the part it was 102.50 and 1.5 hrs labor cost me 298.00 not to mention my 110 dollar donation to the checy garage. Change your clutch, it solved my prob. I run about 220, compared to 280 and the temp light comming on. And just for kicks my AC bearing went out in my compressor...GM wont fix it....Im buying a ford next time.


Wow...$408 for a fan clutch...Bad situation there. I would have had the dealer install it the day he diagnosed it. They may not have charged you much more?

$130/hr for a independent mechanic is a little on the high side, no?


----------



## Kuchocki (Dec 14, 2005)

*99 GMC diesel overheating*

I have a 99 GMC diesel with a Hiniker that overheats as well. In all the threads it is 2002 and newer trucks that have the clutch fan problem. Is it the same problem with my 99? I have a 99 F250 with an 8.5' Western plow that has never overheated. The Western plow doesn't't cover as much of the radiator grill so I figure it gets better airflow. So do I need this fan clutch replacement?tymusic


----------

